# Vintage Halloween photos



## Kelloween

Vintage...sorry. I type awful
!


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Thanks for the link. I love looking at old Halloween photos and this is a fantastic collection. It's amazing how terrifying some of those old costumes are!


----------



## Kelloween

YW, and aren't they? !!!


----------



## Bloodstained

THAT is seriously awesome! Thank you for showing us! I really love them!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

An excellent collection of vintage photos there. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## diggerc

I'll check later IT fascists have photobucket blocked


----------



## Kelloween

I moved them also to pinterest..heres the link

http://pinterest.com/kel2242/vintage-halloween-photos-o/


----------



## KellyC

I was already following u and didn't know it!  love the vintage stuff


----------



## scareme

I have a very small collection of vintage Halloween pictures I've been buying off e-bay. I love the vintage pictures you have. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Kelloween

thanks ya'll!


----------



## Scarydad

Hi Kelloween,

Each week I do a random picture dump on my site and these would be great. Would you mind if I used some of them? 

Thanks,


----------



## Kelloween

sure, go ahead scarydad!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

wow! those vintage photos are amazing kelloween..thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Druidess

I love these! Thank you for sharing. Would you mind if i used some for halloween cards, not to sell of course just for friends on here in the card exchange and family.


----------



## Madhatter00

Amazing collection!!, Some of them are kinda scary. I think I see a couple of those in my nightmares, or as I like to call them, inspirational dreams


----------



## Kelloween

please use them..I like the really old creepy ones best!


----------



## tweety16_6

so cool! i love them!


----------

